# Ο Μήτσος μαθαίνει ιταλικά



## Earion (Jul 15, 2010)

Από τη χθεσινή (14-7-2010) _Καθημερινή_:

*Από «νουάρ» πάμε καλά*

Ο «βασιλιάς της πρωινής ζώνης» είναι ο ανεπίσημος τίτλος του Γιώργου Παπαδάκη. Όμως και οι βασιλιάδες έχουν ανάγκη από καλοκαιρινές διακοπές μακράς διάρκειας κι έτσι τη θέση του «Καλημέρα Ελλάδα» στον ΑΝΤ1 πήρε προσωρινά το «Εlatte» με τη Ράνια Θρασκιά, το οποίο είναι κάτι ανάμεσα σε «λάιτ» ενημερωτικό μαγκαζίνο και σοβαρούτσικο πρωινάδικο.

Εδώ το πιο ενδιαφέρον είναι ο τίτλος της εκπομπής που η αποκρυπτογράφησή του φαίνεται εξίσου δύσκολη με τη διαλεύκανση του μυστηρίου της λέξης «Rosebud» στον «Πολίτη Κέιν». _Ελάτε_, _κοπιάστε_, ή μήπως είναι η κλητική της λέξης «έλατος» (ο), του ιστορικού «δημοτικάδικου» στην Ομόνοια, έστω και στην ανορθόγραφη ξενόγλωσση εκδοχή του;

«Μήπως ο τίτλος είναι από το latte, το γάλα;» αναρωτιέται μια φίλη. "Ίσως τον διάλεξαν για να θυμίζει τον espresso con latte, δηλαδή κάτι προς τον _Πρωινό Καφέ_, αλλά δίχως Μενεγάκη». Μάλλον παρατραβηγμένη είναι αυτή η ερμηνεία.​
Από τη στήλη _Εικονογράφημα_ της Μαριάννας Τζιαντζή.


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2010)

Μπορεί να φοβήθηκαν ότι κάποιοι περίεργοι αγγλομαθείς θα έβλεπαν ELATE! και θα πήγαινε ο νους τους στο παλιό εκείνο _Ευτυχείτε!_ και θα άρχιζαν συζήτηση για μεταβατικά και αμετάβατα και... άσε καλύτερα.

Οπότε, Elatte — και είμαι βέβαιος ότι από τη Δευτέρα 5/7 θα έχουν γεμίσει αρκετές ώρες εξηγώντας στους καλεσμένους τα δύο -t-. 

Στα εύκολα είναι παλικάρια και ναζιάρικα. Το «Ευτυχείτε» θα ήθελα να δω πώς θα μετέγραφαν.


----------



## SBE (Jul 15, 2010)

nickel said:


> Το «Ευτυχείτε» θα ήθελα να δω πώς θα μετέγραφαν.



Live long and prosper. 
ΤΟ ξέρω ότι δεν έχει σχέση, αλλά αυτό θυμήθηκα διαβάζοντας περί ευτυχιας και ελά(σμα)τος.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 16, 2010)

Earion said:


> «Μήπως ο τίτλος είναι από το latte, το γάλα;» αναρωτιέται μια φίλη. "Ίσως τον διάλεξαν για να θυμίζει τον espresso con latte, δηλαδή κάτι προς τον _Πρωινό Καφέ_, αλλά δίχως Μενεγάκη». Μάλλον παρατραβηγμένη είναι αυτή η ερμηνεία.


Ο τίτλος κττμά είναι ίσως το μόνο εμπνευσμένο πράγμα στη συγκεκριμένη εκπομπή. Και η κα Τζιαντζή μπορεί να ενημερώσει τη φίλη της ότι οι αγγλόφωνοι δεν λένε _latte_ το γάλα, αλλά τον καφέ: Latte.


----------

